# "back to school" CCO haul



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 28, 2008)

My mom told me not to go to crazy when we went to the Legends CCO this weekend, but I accidentally did  >.< She spoils me though, and let me spend about $200 and just said "I guess this is okay, since you are about to start school and you need it."
yeah, NEED it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oh btw, I took the pics with my phone because I was too lazy to get out my camera.






Mosscape, Delft, and Fresco Rose p/p
Steel Blue, Revved-up, and Softwash Grey pigments
New Vegas MSF
Honour blush
Classic Cream l/l






So Chaud, Sashimi Mimi, and Russian Red l/s






Pink glitter liner from Hot Topic. Reminds me of nyx candy glitter liners.
I also got a bulk pack of Mac Wipes.
yayyy time to play x]


----------



## EllieFerris (Jul 28, 2008)

Great color selections! (I especially love the Delft. I got it at a CCO too and use it as a base with Parrot ES on top!)


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 28, 2008)

nice haul and nice mom


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 28, 2008)

Shut up!  You got New Vegas MSF & Russian Red l/s at your CCO?!

That's crazy how they have em there!  Lucky you!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 28, 2008)

Whoa!
You hit the CCO jackpot!

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 28, 2008)

I know! I about went crazy when I saw them both!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Shut up!  You got New Vegas MSF & Russian Red l/s at your CCO?!

That's crazy how they have em there!  Lucky you!_


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 28, 2008)

She's the best x] <3
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_nice haul and nice mom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 28, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## arielle123 (Jul 28, 2008)

Great haul! I was at my CCO the other day and there was nothing. It's hit or mist it seems.  Enjoy!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy your stuff & school


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 28, 2008)

Great haul!  I'm dying to get down to this CCO, but I think it'll be a few more weeks - hopefully they'll still have or will get more great stuff.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 28, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

What beautiful Piggy's!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 30, 2008)

Serious CCO jackpot!! Lucky


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 30, 2008)

nice haul legends has better stuff than branson cco!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Aways gotta love mom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 1, 2008)

Great stuff! Good luck back to school!

I have a question... I have never been to CCO,  but Do their prices differ from buying it from the counter? Are they cheaper at CCO?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, they are cheaper (if you pay full price on the counter.. I mean if you don't have PRO card...) e/s are around $10, pigments... hmmm i wanna say $14? I'm not sure...
I got dressset (I think) 4 small shadesticks for $20...


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

Great haul!  You have such a nice mom!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 3, 2008)

super haul


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

you're a very lucky girl ! i hope you enjoy them


----------



## chickied99 (Aug 10, 2008)

Gorgeous haul


----------

